# Source for Plasticpal and Ultraslime?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was up until 5 am last night viewing BB's and it really does have some helpful ideas in it. A lot of good pointers.

I do have some questions about where to get some materials, though...

plasticpal? where do I get that and how much? Same question goes for Plasticizer, telesis #5 , pax paste and Isopropyl meristate and aboline?

ultraslime- sounds like mythelcellulose to me. Is it more expensive?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie, your definetaly asking the right person. It's all new to me and Rob has spent a great amount of time telling me where to get supplies and etc.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Icky you can get the Plastipal from www.Screamlinestudios.com as for everything else, If you post this question on the www.theeffectslab.com, youll have like 5000 answers to that question, and will be able to choose which one works best for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ultraslime and methylcellulose aren't the same... the US may have methocel in it but I know it's not the pure stuff. I know it's stabilized to retard spoilage and doesn't dry out as fast. Good stuff, but costs out the waz. 

I wanted to look into buying methocel in bulk, since it's expensive to buy the little 1-lb cans from the FX stores, so I called up the local company that sells food chemicals in bulk. They don't sell retail tho, and I'm not a food manufacturer so they couldn't sell to me. So I contact Dow, the leading manufacturer; I figure hey, if I can buy 50-lb sacks of the stuff I'm in good shape. So I figure out which type is best for my purposes and call them to get a free sample (which they offer). What happened next... rrrrgh, hang on, I need to take a blood pressure pill here...

The woman on the phone takes my information and asks what I want it for. I tell her special FX and explain the whole slime thing. An hour later I get a phone call... it's her... and she starts asking me if I plan on using it in pyrotechnics. I'm confused by this, I re-explain the slime thing. And she asks again about pyrotechnics and explosives, and I re-explain the slime thing. And she asks AGAIN if I do pyrotechnics and explosives, I say *NO*, and explain -- in ridiculous detail -- the slime thing. And wait. For weeks. No samples. I complain about this to some friends, and one of them asks a friend of his who is a chemist. And word comes back...

Methylcellulose is used as a stabilizer in manufacture of explosives. Of course, it's also used in plaster, stucco, toothpaste, gelatin, shampoo, chicken breading... walk thru the local supermarket and in 5 minutes you will walk past 5 billion different things that use methylcellulose. But this is post 9-11 Amerika, and if there is even the remotest chance that something you're doing having a possible resemblance to something a terrorist might do, you're probably a terrorist. Here I'm just trying to make some goop and they're figuring I'm Timothy McVee. Good thing I didn't try to buy a Lite-Brite that same week; I'd probably be tied to a chair in Guantanamo right now.  :finger:


----------



## Scaryme (May 26, 2007)

*Slime using methylcellulose*

Entering a Battlestar Galactica clip contest and trying to replicate the slime in their regenerating pool. Really in dire need of ratio of methylcellulose to water to make one gallon of slime. Will need to make 60 gallons of slime so using methylcellulose could end up being too expensive, but knowing the ratio of methylcellulose to water for one gallon would help me figure out cost. Your help would be most appreciated. Need to make 60 gallons of slime by Monday 5/29. Please help ... anyone with info out there, please reply ...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry to break the news, but if you need it monday, I think you're S.O.L. I don't know where you expect to find it, but it's a specialty material and even in small amounts you're probably looking at 2 days minimum for an FX supply place to ship it. Locally, you may have a chemical supply company that'll sell to the public if you're really lucky; you're not going to find it at the hardware or grocery store. And this is Saturday of Memorial Day weekend. Good luck. Last week would have been a better time to ask.

If the Goo Gods smile on you and you manage to somehow get some in time: To get a nice gloopy texture, like heavy pancake syrup or shampoo, is about a heaping tablespoon in 2 cups of water; 60 gallons of goop will require probably about 4 lbs of methocel, which means a chemical supply company. Remember, it only dissipates in hot water, but only dissolves in cool... so you need to mix it up in hot water but wait for it to cool to room temperature for it to thicken. It takes time to make large batches; my friend in Hollywood uses a large steam genny and mixes it a day or two in advance. Once again, good luck on such short notice.


----------



## Scaryme (May 26, 2007)

I have 500G of Methylcellulose @ 4000cps which I think might be about a 1lb but I believe the 4000cps means that a smaller amount can be used to make the same amount using a lower cps. Would you happen to know the cps value of the Methylcellulose you used? Thanks for responding.


----------

